# Question



## nitr0us (Jul 7, 2003)

When they use t-28 is 28 the size or something?? like how come not all turbos use that???

thanks in advance


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

yup...the number is the representation of the size of the turbo
The bigger the turbo the longer it takes to spool. I believe supras use HKS 28/35 Twin turbo kit. Not sure though!!


----------



## nitr0us (Jul 7, 2003)

thanks man, Hicksville!?!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

But its only comparable within the same turbo manufacturer. For example A Turbonetics T-76 is bigger than a Greddy T-78 and is comparable to the T-88


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

don't think of it as size, more like a model line. the T28 is a T25 with a T3 compressor... thus T28... GT28 would be ball bearing, GT25 is too...


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

What I'm referring to is that in a specific turbo line, a higher # indicates a higher cfm flow for the turbo, although the increase is not proportional to the numeric increase. It, however, does not indicate a universal standard for cfm flow, a/r or any other turbo specs.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

nitr0us said:


> *thanks man, Hicksville!?! *


yeah...Hicksville, Longisland! What??? Whats the matter?LOL

Yeah it does depend on the manufacturer as well when you select the turbo.


----------

